# Top US talk show host set to boost interest in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Talks show host Ellen DeGeneres is set to increase interest about Australia in the United States and beyond when she films several shows in the country this year. Australia is a major attraction for tens of thousands of people from around the world who want to visit, study and work in the country, attracted by [...]

Click to read the full news article: Top US talk show host set to boost interest in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

